# Sites for Seasonal snow averages



## beastmode5 (Dec 30, 2018)

Currently working on my first seasonal contracts. Which sites or apps are you guys using to research snow totals from previous years?Would love to see how many 1-3,3-6, etc. snow falls we had so I can average them out to provide a reasonable bid. If it helps any, I am in the northwest suburbs of Chicago. Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'd start with NOAA orr National Weather Service. All sorts of information, lots.
Not the most user friendly so navigate at your own risk.

Here is the weather data report search:
https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/search

Here's some map they have of storm:
https://gis.ncdc.noaa.gov/maps/ncei/rsi

If your in a bigger city you may find local reporting.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I use this site here, I find it's convenient for a range of different time lengths 
https://mrcc.illinois.edu/CLIMATE/


----------



## Thrifty Garage (Sep 20, 2019)

Here is a website for snow averages. Sorry, not the best for storm quantities or per event accumulations. https://www.bestplaces.net/climate/city/missouri/joplin


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I’d stick to the more sciencey data. That Illinois site is a GAME CHANGER. nice data and graphs.


----------

